# Christmas Markets



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello Good People 

We are currently in Schneverdingen, it's snowing  and it's minus 7.5 

We have been travelling around Germany since October and have visited at least 20 Christmas Markets :lol:

We now have a collection of around 20 Gluhwein mugs :wink: Below is Angela sampling another tipple in Berlin.










We have been looking at the local weather forecast and there could be a danger of being stuck here longer than we wanted  We are going to Angela's brothers for Christmas which is only about 11 Km's.......fingers crossed.

During our time here we have seen very few other British motorhomers, the ones we did meet were lovely (Roger & Linda), where were you all hiding :?:

Regards

Dean & Angela


----------



## KJ_1336 (Aug 3, 2009)

*markets*

i was in dusseldorf


----------



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

we were in monschau , lovely market , we never saw another brit in 10 days of being in germany ,


----------



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

ps , thanks to peejay for the information in his blog about rurberg , spot on , baz


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We went to Cologne Dom & Neumarket, 2 weeks ago now. Agree with you that the Gluhwein is really good  Brought home 4 mugs for the 2 of us


----------

